# EMT/Medic Dating pools.



## SoCal911 (Mar 20, 2012)

Okay, be honest. Whats your favorite dating pool? Nurses, co-workers, patients?! I decided to post this in comedy/humor because I know we're all gonna laugh..

My turn, so I recently discovered that a hospital i frequent has a whole little clan of volunteers that assist with people's bags or little things around the hospital... And they all happen to be drop dead gorgeous and my age.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 20, 2012)

For me it would probably be nursing students. They are closer to my age and there are alot of good looking ones. And in a couple of months they get hired and will make more money then I do haha.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 20, 2012)

Currently engaged to a former EMT coworker whose finishing her BSN.


----------



## iPhonemedic (Mar 20, 2012)

If I had my choice it would be one of the 1st year residents. I'm in awe sometimes at how hot some of them are.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 20, 2012)

iPhonemedic said:


> If I had my choice it would be one of the 1st year residents. I'm in awe sometimes at how hot some of them are.



And they're already done with med school


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 20, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> My turn, so I recently discovered that a hospital i frequent has a whole little clan of volunteers that assist with people's bags or little things around the hospital... And they all happen to be drop dead gorgeous and my age.



As a volunteer in the ER, I must say I like that answer very much, since we tend to get ignored most of the time.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 20, 2012)

My husband frowns on me dating, so I try to do my best to refrain.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 20, 2012)

My girlfriend is a critical care/trauma vet. We often laugh about how similar our patients are.

... And I found her on match.com. 

I won't date a nurse at a hospital I frequent, and I won't ever date anyone I work with again.


----------



## iPhonemedic (Mar 20, 2012)

If I was being honest though, I couldn't date anyone in the medical field. I don't talk about work at home cause my wife has no idea what I'm talking about most of the time. It helps me keep work at work. But then again those 1st year residents... :blink:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 20, 2012)

Nursing students. I tend to be a little on the young side for the actual nurses. Too bad I have no life or time. Met some nice ones but haven't had the time to follow up on anything. 

Our volunteers are all old and crusty.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 20, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> My husband frowns on me dating, so I try to do my best to refrain.



Post of the thread right there.

It also goes a long way towards explaining why we've never had an EMTLife get together.  Then again, back in 2007 they made a movie about how that meeting would turn out and followed it up with another one released earlier this year.


----------



## tnoye1337 (Mar 20, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Post of the thread right there.
> 
> It also goes a long way towards explaining why we've never had an EMTLife get together.  Then again, back in 2007 they made a movie about how that meeting would turn out and followed it up with another one released earlier this year.



Dear lord, I could only imagine.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 21, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> It also goes a long way towards explaining why we've never had an EMTLife get together.



Yeah sure that's the reason. Lol


----------



## Tigger (Mar 21, 2012)

There's not a single person at the ambulance company that I would consider dating. There's not many in their early 20s either.

The college job is a different story. Much different. Plus my "patients" are all athletes so that never hurt anything.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 21, 2012)

Tigger said:


> There's not a single person at the ambulance company that I would consider dating. There's not many in their early 20s either.
> 
> The college job is a different story. Much different. Plus my "patients" are all athletes so that never hurt anything.



My ambulance company must be prettier than your ambulance company......or maybe my standards are much lower


----------



## Tigger (Mar 21, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> My ambulance company must be prettier than your ambulance company......or maybe my standards are much lower


It would not be easier to be prettier haha. In fact I'd wager that many trash hauling companies would give us a run for our money.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> My ambulance company must be prettier than your ambulance company......or maybe my standards are much lower



Out of the very limited number of female employees we have at my company there are maybe 6 that stand out and match my extremely high standards haha.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 21, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Post of the thread right there.
> 
> It also goes a long way towards explaining why we've never had an EMTLife get together.  Then again, back in 2007 they made a movie about how that meeting would turn out and followed it up with another one released earlier this year.



I was expecting links to the Hangover and Hangover II. 

If there are any male nursing students around they weren't remarkable enough to remember them. Now, the med students on the other hand...Some of them definitely have potential.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 21, 2012)

kravturtle said:


> As a volunteer in the ER, I must say I like that answer very much, since we tend to get ignored most of the time.



I'm just trying to figure out how to corner them to start a convo, Emt's typically don't interact with the vollunteers too much.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 21, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> My ambulance company must be prettier than your ambulance company......or maybe my standards are much lower



I got high standards, but there's are some gorgeous Emt's at my service...  But they're always partnered with the old guys -__- not hating on old guys  just jealous


----------



## firecoins (Mar 21, 2012)

I love female residents.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 21, 2012)

Eh, there's only one person at my small company that I would consider dating, but they're married so it's irrelevant. As far as hospital staff goes, one of the ICU RNs is pretty cute and one of the ER techs, but that's about it.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 21, 2012)

Send like the Scripp's hospitals around here hire beautiful women exclusively.

I would marry my first partner... Y'know, if the opportunity ever arose


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 21, 2012)

Being married to somebody who has nothing at all to do with medicine has killed my dating prospects. 

It is good for keeping work at work though. I can get published in a respectable journal, singlehandedly save a life, and have my ego checked by coming home and being treated like Harry Potter at the Dursleys'. 

(except when somebody is sick of course)


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 21, 2012)

Around here it used to be Kallie's Restaurant on Mack Road (now burned down) and Murphy's Bar at 99 and Grantline (torn down for an overpass). Cops, deputies, nurses, some firefighters....many doomed  marriages!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 31, 2012)

I was told that "just because I don't have a girlfriend anymore it is not a good reason for me to go and get a new one."  This coming from my fiance.


----------



## xxTriNakedxx (Apr 1, 2012)

I vote against dating in the same company but dang it you spend so much time around them! lol. I would absolutely prefer a firefighter over a non-firefighter just because most who aren't don't understand why I want to up and leave to run calls, lol.


----------



## Tetrahedron (Apr 6, 2012)

I only date musicians. No intrest in any one in my field. I need a life out side my job. I have more to offer than my EMS skills


----------



## Anjel (Apr 6, 2012)

I wish my fiance was involved in the medical field. 

That way when I say it was a rough day at work, may understand and not give me a hard time. 

But my eye candy is usually fire.fighters, and ER techs.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Apr 7, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how to corner them to start a convo, Emt's typically don't interact with the vollunteers too much.



You can always start a conversation by asking them for help, like directions to the restroom. Or to where you can get a glass of water. Or the to the cafeteria. 95% of the time, they'll offer to take you. And that's when you work it.


----------



## medicnick83 (Apr 7, 2012)

I have noticed that there are so many hot 1st year doctors at the local government hospitals - my girlfriend whom I do love very much is a 2nd year paramedic student so I don't really care about them, but apparently my partner says I do turn heads at hospitals.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 7, 2012)

Tried and true aphorisms:

Never, er, _*date*_  where you work.
Never go to bed with someone crazier than you.

That about kills dating between EMS professionals, or EMS with LE or FD.
 As does BEING MARRIED.


----------



## medic4178 (Apr 7, 2012)

Who needs the drama...LOL!


----------



## tgoldsby1 (May 26, 2014)

I'm in school getting my EMT certification and I'm guilty of leaning towards the EMT/Paramedics, FFs, hell, even police officers.


----------



## MMiz (May 26, 2014)

I'm going to lock this thread from 2012.  You're welcome to create a new one, if needed.


----------

